# You guys amaze me!



## Woodman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

It is usually a topic of conversation amongst the BBQ Intelligencia while gathered together at the various events, as to how much BBQ you guys seem to consume during the week! I watch the "Cookin Today" And "Butts On" posts on Monday, Tuesday, .......and so on, and am staggered at some folks tolerance for BBQ! Now, I'll be the first to admit, that there is no quicker way to ruin your taste for Que than to cook 3-400 lbs of it every other week, but I cannot eat pulled pork more than every other month! I think I actually insulted ZBQ (Neil) when he brought some of his "pride and joy" up for me to taste and I told him "I'm not hungry!" (I eventually relented!) Now, I could eat ribs or chicken once a week, but butt or brisket? Nahhhhhh! How often do you eat BBQ? Me? I actually like to eat it "out" more than cooking it myself anymore because I am tired out by serving time! I guess I have started to take it for granted! Woody


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 25, 2006)

I eat actual BBQ only about once or twice a month. I may do some things on the grill and put some sauce on them, but as we know that's not real "Q".

But real Q, when I fire up the WSM, once or twice a month and usually ribs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Once or twice a month here too (average).  But alot of grillin' goes on here during the warmer months!!  =P~


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

I would have to agree with actual BBQ about once a month, brisket or pulled pork. Ribs I can do about twice a month. There's a Q place by my house that has some excellent brisket. They use a meat slicer and slice it thin. I'll pick up a .lb or so and just eat it when it sounds good. Chicken we do often, was doing pork tenderloin a lot but got tired of those. Do a lot of lettuce wraps with the chicken, nice and refreshing on a summer night.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Once or twice a month here too (average).  *But alot of grillin' goes on here during the warmer months!!*  =P~



Exactly


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 25, 2006)

I too get tired of eating my Q. I never get tired of cooking though. Pulled pork is one of the thing I get tired of. Brisket I could eat alot. That is porbly because I just leard how to do it right. It used to come out tuffer and not as moist. Now it is great. I get tired of smoked chicken very quickly. Grilled chicken I could eat about once a week. I dont seem to get tired of ribs though. I could eat those 1-2times in a week. Smoked sausage I could eat once a week. Now that I have my first comp coming up I have been maily cooking what I need for the comp. To try and get as much practice in as possible. After the comp I want to try and do some new things. Like beefribs, chuck, jerky, a whole porklion bones and all, hell i might even try my hand at sausage makeing. I also plan to try and cook less of stuff so there are less left overs. Like I said I love cooking Q never get tired of that. Just some things I get tired of eating.

Chris


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't like to eat any type of "Que" that I cook all day long, that day.  But day old reheated or vac sealed Que I could eat once a week or so.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was waiting for that.......


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Once every couple of weeks is about right.  I usuallly fire something up, be it the grill or the smoker about once a week or so.


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2006)

I seem to be like most of you. I have a pulled pork sandwich once or twice a month and brisket or ribs once a month. And again like most of you, I grill two or three nights a week.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Jul 25, 2006)

I never get sick of Q....but we tend to vary what we cook, Pulled Pork, Chicken, Ribs, Brisket, Turkey...I just think everything tastes better smoked. Most of the time I find it relaxing to be Qing and I like nothing better to smell something cooking all day and know that at the end of that work I'll be eating some good stuff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 25, 2006)

What Woody, Bruce, and Larry said....especially Larry :!:  The day after rules =P~ 

And Joker......lots of grillin' goin' on here too :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Ya know, It's pathetic to think we did a 200 pound hog last Saturday and neither Val or I had any of it! Not evan a taste! The sides were great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> *Ya know, It's pathetic to think we did a 200 pound hog last Saturday and neither Val or I had any of it! Not even a taste!* The sides were great.


Now, who's fault is that?? Come on..She's cuttin' it up and you're takin' pics .. and neither of you even got a taste?  

 :grin:  :grin:  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":pkjpz8yb]*Ya know, It's pathetic to think we did a 200 pound hog last Saturday and neither Val or I had any of it! Not even a taste!* The sides were great.


Now, who's fault is that?? Come on..She's cuttin' it up and you're takin' pics .. and neither of you got even a taste?  

 :grin:  :grin:  :!:[/quote:pkjpz8yb]
Did you notice who was doing all the work? Val
BTW the mrs picked up 2 butts to do this week :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you notice who was doing all the work? Val
BTW the mrs picked up 2 butts to do this week :!:[/quote:3rlnsebg]
Yeah, I think I mentioned something about it..  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't be jealous because Val can cut up a hogs better than I can. It's like painting, I just don't do it right. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Don't be jealous because Val can cut up a hogs better than I can. It's like painting, I just don't do it right. :grin:


Jealous?? :-k


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Heck yea, How many females are going to cut up a whole hog? I can think of one.Joker, ever hacked up a 200 pound hog? If not STFU. (just kidding)   She does a great job and is into it. Lucky me :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Heck yea, How many females are going to cut up a whole hog? I can think of one.Joker, ever hacked up a 200 pound hog? If not STFU. (just kidding)   She does a great job and is into it. Lucky me :!:


No, I've never cut one up and I don't think many women have and yeah, I agree, she did a great job ~ I even said so, butt, how did we get here from: _Ya know, It's pathetic to think we did a 200 pound hog last Saturday and neither Val or I had any of it! Not evan a taste!_??  :-k Guess I'm gettin' old . . . I need one of them walkin' sticks someone was talkin' 'bout earlier today.  8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":25a0ywix]Heck yea, How many females are going to cut up a whole hog? I can think of one.Joker, ever hacked up a 200 pound hog? If not STFU. (just kidding)   She does a great job and is into it. Lucky me :!:


No, I've never cut one up and I don't think many women have and yeah, I agree, she did a great job ~ I even said so, butt, how did we get here from: _Ya know, It's pathetic to think we did a 200 pound hog last Saturday and neither Val or I had any of it! Not evan a taste!_??  :-k Guess I'm gettin' old . . . I need one of them walkin' sticks someone was talkin' 'bout earlier today.  8-[[/quote:25a0ywix] :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 25, 2006)

I smoke about 3 times a month. Grill probably 4 times a week. But like Larry said, leftover just tastes better.


----------



## Griff (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Heck yea, How many females are going to cut up a whole hog?



Well, since we're braggin' about our women. My wife went moose and caribou hunting with me. (I say went because we're both 58 and don't pack out anything bigger than a mallard any more.) She helped me gut, skin, quarter, and pack 'em out. Then when we butcher it, she butchers and I wrap. It isn't a 200 pound hog, it's a 1000 pound moose or a 300 pound caribou. However, she quickly pointed out to me that she was impressed with Val doin' the hog. Good women are a rare find and I've had mine for 37 years.

Griff


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup Griff, I'm one of the lucky ones as you are, plus she puts up with my foolery and buffoonery. She likes to trap shoot and goes hunting and fishing too, there a rare breed indeed!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 25, 2006)

1-2 times per month on the bigger cuts and uh-hmm, chicken, 3-4 times per month.  I freeze mostly all the butt and enjoy them through the week when I can actually sit and eat it and enjoy it.  I don't go out for Q any more but  everything around here sucks and I eat better in my own yard and the beer is a hell of a lot cheaper.  I know what Woodman means though having been party to these conversations he's referring to and having helped him during one of his jobs.  Last thing you want to eat is BBQ.    Contests are the same way.  I ask others for their opinions before I eat any. I didn't eat any of my chicken at Cabelas til well after turn in, and even then it was only two bites just to see what I had and how it turned out.  To each his own though.  If ya like it...eat it. :!:


----------



## john pen (Jul 26, 2006)

Probably smoke once every two weeks and eat off it till its gone....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I smoke about 3 times a month. Grill probably 4 times a week. But like Larry said, leftover just tastes better.



What Nick said.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree 100%.. I can't eat that stuff the day I cook it.  Which sucks cause that is when it is the best... After the initial day of cooking.. I can eat pulled/chopped pork every day for a week.  The same goes for brisket.

Case in point... This past weekend... Friday night when every one cooked something different and shared.. I ate and ate and ate.. i was stuffed to the gills... Saturday when all that good Q was being cooked  the only thing I ate was one of Larry's ribs and some of Chris Capells brisket.. both of which were awesome.

G


----------



## DaleP (Jul 26, 2006)

I love Q just about anytime. Same with burgers, chicken, steak, ect. I really get tired of coleslaw, beans and the same ol sides though. One tip someone post about showering after cooking/before eating does help.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> I cook something in my WSM an average of twice a month. We alternate between pork butt, ribs, chuck, and prime rib. Now I need to add meat loaf to the rotation. I tried the Griff Loaf about a month ago & it was awesome.



Add turkey too Jeff!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a good woman =D>  Elbows deep in guts, those critters are huge! I've done quite a few deer in my time but never something of that magnitude   That is alot of work, Griff you are a lucky man :!:
My wife (God love her) helps cook when I don't. She helps herself to the freezer, and throws something in the microwave #-o  I wouldn't trade her for nothing :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 26, 2006)

We eat BBQ maybe 2 times a month that I do at home , we eat out alot I admit it I love Buffets !!!!!!

 =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 27, 2006)

I love to cook, but I have to admit I mostly nibble at my own food. I am my worst critic I guess.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 31, 2006)

*timely eater*

I must be on the hungry side of life....... I can eat a good smoked/BBQ'd anything 3-4 times a week.

A nice smoked Mullet I could eat daily till I'm dead......


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------

